# Araya 700c PX45 rim question



## Tour De Frans (Apr 3, 2005)

Anyone have any info/experience on these rims, particularly what tire sizes I can run with them. The bike I am getting has these rims with 700x32 tires on them, but I want to run 25 or 28mm on them.


----------



## Tour De Frans (Apr 3, 2005)

Tour De Frans said:


> Anyone have any info/experience on these rims, particularly what tire sizes I can run with them. The bike I am getting has these rims with 700x32 tires on them, but I want to run 25 or 28mm on them.


I guess this question was too specific or no one has used these.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*General guidance*

The odds are extremely good that you will have no problems using 23, 25, or 28 on a bike that comes with 32s. If the bike came with 41s, you might be worried. A possible exception to this would be if the 32s were somehow already at the lower limit for the rim- unlikely but possible. If you're buying the bike new, you could always ask the seller. Alternatively, you could try finding a customer service e-mail address for the rim manufacturer and just ask them.


----------



## ibhim (Oct 28, 2002)

Araya Industrial LTD has probably the worst web site I have ever seen. Instead of dedicating a version to a language on your choice, it intermixes English and Japanese. The page on Raleigh gives English title/headline then Japanese discussion. Their page on rims, just states "Rims" then won't load anything.

http://www.araya-kk.co.jp/rim/index.html

Finally found Araya PX45 rims on a site that sells airless tires. Their rim database listed the rim dimensions as 17mm wide and 10mmm deep and would fit all four models of their tires - 700x20, 25,28 and 35. For reference, the database also listed Mavic Open Pro dimensions as 15x9mm and Velocity Razors as 14x8mm. Other popular rims were left at 'zero' and you had to input the measurements. Based on that, you should have no problem with 25 or 28 tires, and possibly even 23's which I run on my Open Pros.

http://www.airfreetires.com/sizing/FindTiresRim1.asp?RimName=Araya PX-45

Finally, how old is the bike/rims you are purchasing? The reason I say that is that several retailers thar sell Araya rims fail to mention PX45's in their inventory. If it is 1980's vintage like my bike, the best upgrade I did was new wheels (and convert from 6sp to 9sp in the process). Getting rid of the Rimtec alloy rims and worn out Malliard hubs provided far better braking surface on the Open Pro rims, and the chorus hubs are wonderful - smooth and roll forever!


----------

